# Dreamweaver and CSS Question



## Akumos (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi All

Hopefully, without using tables, I want a div for a sidebar on the left and next to it a div for conent on the right. This is what I have in dreamweaver so far but it wont let me use the space to the right of the current div.

Thanks for your help

Code:


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<title>Joseph Leckie Intranet</title>
<style type="text/css">
body,td,th {
    font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
    color: #000;
    font-size: 12px;
}
body {
    background-color: #CCC;
}
a {
    font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
    font-size: 12px;
    color: #000;
    font-weight: bold;
}
a:link {
    text-decoration: none;
}
a:visited {
    text-decoration: none;
    color: #000;
}
a:hover {
    text-decoration: underline;
    color: #F00;
}
a:active {
    text-decoration: none;
    color: #000;
    width: 115px;
}
#apDiv1 {
    position:relative;
    top:0px;
    width:800px;
    z-index:1;
    height: auto;
    margin-left: auto;
    margin-right: auto;
    background-color: #FFFFFF;
    border: 2px solid black;
}
</style>
<link href="CSS/Header_Left.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<link href="CSS/Content_Left.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<link href="CSS/Conent_Centre.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
</head>

<body>
<div id="apDiv1">
  <div class="Header_Left">Links</div>
  <div class="Content_Left">
    <p><a href="http://www.vivomiles.com/"><img src="../Old/VIVOLINK.png" alt="Visit the Vivo Miles Website" width="100" height="50" border="0" /></a></p>
    <p>&nbsp;</p>
    <p>&nbsp;</p>
    <p>&nbsp;</p>
    <p>&nbsp;</p>
  </div>
  <p>&nbsp;</p>
  <p>&nbsp;</p>
  <p>&nbsp;</p>
  <p>&nbsp;</p>
</div>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Akumos (Oct 5, 2010)

No worries, I got it!

Float: Left


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 2, 2010)

What code did you come up with on that? Just getting a good start on HTML, CSS, and JavaScript, and wondering on you float left code. I have had issue with that, and would like to take a look at the code to see where I am going wrong LOLOL


----------



## Kreij (Nov 2, 2010)

Tables can also be used to accomplish that sort of page layout.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 2, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Tables can also be used to accomplish that sort of page layout.


????????????

Hm, Kreij, do you have an example of that?


----------



## digibucc (Nov 2, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> ????????????
> 
> Hm, Kreij, do you have an example of that?



an example of a single row dual column table? effectively splitting a page into two? allowing you to put a menu on the left and content on the right?

what am i missing?  that is the most basic of tables you can make.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 4, 2010)

I guess after reading his post, and your questions, that is pretty obvious right? LOLOL Jeez, I guess I was real tired when I read Kriej's post or something, LOL.


----------



## faca5 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello.

float left float right dont forget for clear both.

Example:
http://www.studiofaca.com/


----------

